# Videos of my girls :)



## Sowa (Jan 24, 2015)

This is Pepper, this was taken a while ago she's bigger now. But still super sweet and cute!!
http://vid187.photobucket.com/albums/x258/darktora07/fish/rats/IMG_0418_zpsbzpoiedt.mp4

And this is my new girl. No name yet. Thinking Mango maybe? She's so silly, she loves to play
http://vid187.photobucket.com/albums/x258/darktora07/fish/rats/babyrat_zpstsguwctk.mp4


----------



## Sowa (Jan 24, 2015)

bump


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Absolutely adorable! I play the same game with my girls, but if I try to retract my hand they'll chase it and pounce lol. They also like when I drag a finger across the floor for them to chase and then pounce on when I stop moving.


----------



## CosmicKat62 (Nov 24, 2014)

So cute! They're both awesomely bouncy an energetic!


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh how cute.


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

Your profile pic is squeeeeedorable!


----------



## WolfPuppy (Jan 11, 2015)

Aw, they're both the cutest things. I love that video of the little one playing. She's so sweet!


----------



## Sowa (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank you! they are my babies <3


----------

